# John Deere 1130SE carburator cover



## Mark_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello, we had a huge snow last winter. My John Deere barely limped through. I ended up buying but not installing a new carburator. We had a snow yesterday and it ran fine. Today I got started and it died on my. I drug it back to the garage. I noticed it did not have a cover on over the carb. 

I am not sure if I did not secure the cover last year or if that is the way I put it away. Either way I am missing the cover along with a filter I would imagine. Does anybody know what kind of part number, or what the name of the piece is called? I can't find a pdf that shows the carburator. I have searched all over but can't find a picture so I know what I lost. I attached two pictures below. Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Not familiar with this model ST but I think it was built by Murray. I found some information at 








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com





Hope this helps.


----------



## Mark_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you very much for the link farmer52. I ran into that site a few times yesterday and looked through the material. I thought a pic of the carb housing would be in the engine and frame picture but I was not able to locate it? I am getting older and my eyes aren't quite as good as they once were, lol. I was not aware of the Murray connection. I do thank you for taking the time to help me. If you or anyone sees it in the picture please let me know which one. Thanks again


----------



## Mark_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Farmer52, I went back to the site and found it. Somehow I overlooked a whole section of pdf's I went to that site probably three times yesterday. I think it is part number 140, I am not sure what the studs that come off the carburator get attached to in my photos below? At least you got me a little further down the road and I know the shape of missing part I am lookiing for. Thanks again for the link and help. 

Cub Cadet 1130 SE (31AE573H101) - Cub Cadet 30" Snow Thrower Engine (1999) Engine Assembly Parts Lookup with Diagrams | PartsTree


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment
You would need to look at the engine itself for parts
Briggs model 21M2140116E1 
That's an old engine and you may need to look at used parts as a quick look shows all the common spots out of stock.
look in the blower housing/shrouds section
*Briggs & Stratton 794550 HOOD-SNOW*


----------



## Trynafigitout (Jan 8, 2022)

farmer52 said:


> Not familiar with this model ST but I think it was built by Murray. I found some information at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello People, 
I don't mean to chime in. But thank you. I have the same model JD as Mark and I was having trouble finding parts. That link helped me. I couldn't find the belts I needed but now I did. Thank you all. Also need the chute cable. It is cross referenced to Murray, but now will have to look into finding that part elsewhere. That Green parts store is good. If you click on the number of the part in the diagram. the number that it is on the list pops up. Then the name that pops up if you click on it it tells more about the part, and sometimes it tells you if you can get the part somewhere else for less. It is pretty nice. Thank you


----------

